# What annoy me ,why so little Jacquet of Mantua, only 2 album found, bummer!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There is the excellent album of Brabant ensemble, i own and cheerish whit love and the download of Noel Akchoté guitar rendition of Mantoue works,a distinguished parisian of renom ,guitar virtuoso, so i get instrumetal Jacquet de Mantoue, but im starving, need more Jacquet of Mantua , is music soulful, filled whit divine love of thee lord himsellf, as an atheist if you are i would says , he is a talented polyphonist of is era, we need more album of him, more goodie more gems.

Beauty Farm
Josquin Capella

Someone do something what about a box set on naxos,???

Dearest fanboys and musicologists,lady manifest, and show the world the boy is right
Jacquet e Mantoue is christic look at the allelouia surrexit dominus motet beautyful splendore all mighty.


He is numero 2 after Crécquillon that i love so mutch for this perticular era.


----------

